# Abschaltung eines Motors im Stern-Dreieck-Betrieb



## WL7001 (16 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Abschaltung eines Motors über ein Not-Aus Relais.

In Beispielen ist zu sehen, dass ein Not-Aus-Relais (z.B. Siemens Sirius 3TK2820-1CB30 ) mit zwei Freigabepfaden zwei Schütze (deren Öffner im Rückführungskreis liegen) ansteuert, die in Reihe geschaltet die Spannung für einen Motor abschalten. Soweit so gut.

Bei einer Stern-Dreieckschaltung (hier 132KW-Kombination) ohne zwangsgeführte Hilfsschalter, da seitlich angebaute vorhanden) müsste ich dann ja konsequenterweise VOR die Stern-Dreieckschaltung noch zwei zusätzliche Schütze schalten, die über das Not-Aus-Relais die Spannung im Fehlerfall abschalten. Was zwei 132KW-Schütze kosten, weiß man ja. Vom Platzverbrauch auf der Montageplatte ganz zu schweigen. Da in vielen Anlagen gleich mehrere solcher leistungsstarken S-D Kombinationen verbaut sind, wäre das ja ein wahnsinniger Kostenfaktor, von der Schaltschrankvergrößerung gar nicht zu reden.

Bisher habe ich immer mit den beiden Schützen an den Freigabekreisen des Not-Aus-Relais die Steuerspannungen der Leistungsschütze sicher abgeschaltet, das hat auch noch niemand bemängelt, aber irgendwie kommen mir doch Zweifel, denn bei genauerer Betrachtung sollen die Hilfsschütze der Freigabekreise ja wohl die Spannung zum Motor DIREKT ausschalten, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Wie macht ihr das bei solch großen Leistungen. Schaltet ihr die großen Motoren jeweils einzeln über zwei in Reihe liegende Schütze frei? Oder die Steuerspannung weg?

Fragen über Fragen....

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Safety (16 September 2012)

Hallo,
um eine Antwort geben zu können, erst eine Gegenfrage:
Welchen erforderlichen Performancelevel benötigt Ihr?
Es gibt auch große Schütze mit Zwangsführung aber da nennt man sowas Spiegelkontakt.

Noch eine Frage was für eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist das, welchen Zweck erfüllt das ganze?

Wenn >>>>> Dann
Sichere Zustand


----------



## WL7001 (16 September 2012)

Also,

analog zu diesem interessanten Faden hier habe ich es wohl mit PL c zu tun.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54321-Risikobeurteilung-Risikominderung-SF-mit-PL

Herleitung : es handelt sich um eine Rotationspresse, deren gefährliche Bewegung sich hinter einer Türe abspielt, die mit einer Euchner - Sicherheitstürzuhaltung nach dem Arbeitsstromprinzip arbeitet.
(Motor startet nicht bzw. geht aus bei geöffneter Türe.)  
Elektrische Öffnung der Türe nur möglich bei stehendem Motor (mit Stillstandswächter überwacht). Das dazugehörige Sicherheitsrelais schaltet auch zweikanalig die Steuerspannung der Stern-Dreieck-Kombi weg, hier schließt sich der Kreis, gleiche Fragestellung wie oben. Reicht es, die Steuerspannung abzuschalten oder müssen hier auch zwei "Extra-Schütze" eingebaut werden. 

Das wären ja dann schon vier !?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Safety (16 September 2012)

Hallo,
für diese Art von Maschinen gibt es Typ-C Normen und ob ein PLr c Kategorie 1 reicht steht da drin.
Gehen wir von PLr = „c“  aus.
Könnte man also mit Kategorie 1 erfüllen.
MTTFd = hoch
DC nicht relevant
CCF nicht releavnt
Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien
Bewährte Bauteile bedeutet  z.B auch Überdimensionierung der Schütze die der Sicherheitsfunktion sind.
Die Kategorie 1 lebt von den guten und überdimensionierten Bauteilen , ein Fehler kann zum Verlust der SF führen.
Da ist keine Rücklesung der Schütze bzw. des Schützes nötig, sehe Dir mal die Stern-Dreieckkombi an, und mache eine Analyse durch welchen Ausfall eine Bewegung der Antriebe erfolgen könnte, dann musst Du die möglichen Schütze entsprechend ausführen.
Wenn eine Diagnose gefordert dann muss alles bis zum letzen Aktor auch diagnostiziert werden. Natürlich je nach gefordertem DC der sich wieder aus dem erforderlichen Performancelevel ergibt.
Bedeutet wie erkennst Du den Ausfall der eigentlichen Aktoren die eine Energietrennung herstellen.
Also alle Schütze müssen dann einen Rückführkontakt haben, nicht nur die Hilfsschütze.


----------



## Sockenralf (16 September 2012)

Hallo,

ganz "abartige" Idee:

Warum nicht den Netz- und den Dreieckschütz entsprechend ausführen und DIESE beiden als Sicherheitsfunktion betrachten?
Dann noch den Sternschütz entsprechend ausführen und alle 3 in den Rückführkreis einschleifen.

Das wäre doch dann doppelte Sicherheit, oder?
Bleiben der Netz- oder der Dreieckschütz beim Abschalten kleben wird der Motor trotzdem abgeschalten.
Damit das auch beim Anlauf passiert wird der Sternschütz auch entsprechend ausgeführt und überwacht.


MfG


----------



## Safety (16 September 2012)

Hallo,
warum abartig?
So könnte man bei entsprechenden Schützen mit Spiegelkontakten die Einfehlersicherheit für Kategorie 3 hinbekommen.
Aber er hat ja nur Kategorie 1 also reicht eigentlich der Netzschütz da nur mit dem eine Bewegung des Motors möglich ist, oder?
Wenn der Dreieckschütz hängenbleibt gibt  es beim nächsten einschalten einen Kurzschluss beim Netzschütz ist es auch so.

Oder???


----------



## WL7001 (18 September 2012)

Danke erstmal soweit für die Beiträge zu meiner Frage.

Ich mache es zur Zeit so, wie in den letzten Beiträgen angedacht.

A) 2-kanaliger Not-Halt-Taster -> Sirius Sicherheitsrelais -> 2 Freigabepfade. 
An jeden Freigabefad des Sicherheitsrelais ein Hilfsschütz mit rückgeführtem Öffner. Beide Hilfsschütze in Reihe schalten die Steuerspannung zu den Aktoren, Schützen etc. ab.

Zusätzlich für die Stern-Dreieck-Kombis der Rotationspressenmotoren:

B) 2-kanalige Schütztürzuhaltung -> Euchner Sicherheits-Türzuhaltung -> 2 Freigabepfade.
An Freigabepfad 1 kommt Hilfsschütz 1 mit rückgeführtem Öffner und schaltet von der Stern-Dreieckkombi die Steuerspannung des Netzschützes weg.
An Freigabepfad 2 kommt Hilfsschütz 2 mit rückgeführtem Öffner und  schaltet von der Stern-Dreieckkombi die Steuerspannung des Dreieckschützes  weg.

Zusätzlich zu den beiden Öffnern der Hilfsschütze kommen die Öffner des Netzschützes, des Dreieckschützes und des Sternschützes in den Rückführkreis um den besagten Kurzschluß bei klebendem Leistungsschütz beim Neustart zu unterbinden. Das die Stern-und Dreieckschütze zusätzlich hardwaremäßig gegeneinander verriegelt sind versteht sich von selbst.

Die Freigabe der Türentriegelung wird von einem sicherheitsgerichtetem Stillstandswächter überwacht.

Jetzt habe ich auf die Schnelle spiegelkontakt-behaftete Schütze in der Leistungsklasse von 132KW nicht gefunden. Gibt es (jedenfalls bei Siemens) nur bis 22KW Stern-Dreieck-Kombis. Werde aber mal weitersuchen.

@safety: Wie würden Sie das bewerten?

Wilhelm


----------

